# trade



## sohail (May 13, 2006)

would like to trade mike james for someone from the lakers
be realistic


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Mihm + filler.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

sohail said:


> would like to trade mike james for someone from the lakers
> be realistic


Kwame and Smush


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Mihm, McKie, pick for us with your late 1st for Mike James and we pick for you with our early 2nd. 
DO IT!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> Mihm, McKie, pick for us with your late 1st for Mike James and we pick for you with our early 2nd.
> DO IT!


I'd rathe keep Mike you hater.
I dont like big white soft big men thanks. We need someone like Kendrick Perkins.
we need a shot blocker.
what if toronto traded:


Mike James, CV3, 5th overall pick 
for 
Gerald Green, Al Jefferson, Wallyworld, Dan Dickau?


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> I'd rathe keep Mike you hater.
> I dont like big white soft big men thanks. We need someone like Kendrick Perkins.
> we need a shot blocker.
> what if toronto traded:
> ...


I'd rather keep Villanueva you hater. Why does everything want to get rid of our crazy versatile 6'11 SF/PF?

Wally, does he give us shotblocking? You say that you don't want soft white men, then you suggest Mr. Soft, White and extremely overpaid. Mihm blocks close to 1.5 a game to go along with 10 and 7 in 25mpg, pretty damn good for 5 million a year expiring.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Team Mao said:


> I'd rather keep Villanueva you hater. Why does everything want to get rid of our crazy versatile 6'11 SF/PF?
> 
> Wally, does he give us shotblocking? You say that you don't want soft white men, then you suggest Mr. Soft, White and extremely overpaid. Mihm blocks close to 1.5 a game to go along with 10 and 7 in 25mpg, pretty damn good for 5 million a year expiring.


Wally is in there because hes a swingman and hes the only one on the celtics not named Paul Pierce making enough money for this deal to work.
Gerald Green and Al Jefferson are going to be superstars one day. Perkins blocks 1.9 a game in 18 minutes... I dont care about soft perimeter players. I hate soft big men


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> Wally is in there because hes a swingman and hes the only one on the celtics not named Paul Pierce making enough money for this deal to work.
> Gerald Green and Al Jefferson are going to be superstars one day. Perkins blocks 1.9 a game in 18 minutes... I dont care about soft perimeter players. I hate soft big men


You talk about Perkins but he doesn't seem to be in your trade idea, what gives?


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this is one thing that makes mike james important for us right now: the sign and trade. our capspace makes this a real weapon, where we could take back considerably more than even mike's outgoing deal. even if there's a player under contract who catches bryan's eye, there is now a way to get him. the free agent pool may be bleak, it probably is, but the trade market could be used to serve the same purpose for us.

no matter how we feel about mike himself (i think he has more fans than we let on), that trade was absolutely sensational for our franchise. it's hard to believe that we struck that much gold for rafer alston and his lengthy deal. even if we don't bring him back, man, there are so many doors that that single transaction happened to open for us. we shouldn't forget that; it was _big_. monumental almost. it's like we got a friend upstairs.

or maybe it was just rob babcock.

peace


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> I'd rathe keep Mike you hater.
> I dont like big white soft big men thanks. We need someone like Kendrick Perkins.
> we need a shot blocker.
> what if toronto traded:
> ...


HELLLL NO!!!!!! I dont want that 4 fingered little piece of **** on our team....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

adhir1 said:


> HELLLL NO!!!!!! I dont want that 4 fingered little piece of **** on our team....



Just say no, u dont gotta say that.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> Kwame and Smush


The Suns/Lakers series was the first time I ever really watched Kwame. He is awful.

Smush is whatever.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

sohail said:


> would like to trade mike james for someone from the lakers
> be realistic


Mike James is a free agent. We cannot simply trade him. He would have to agree to sign with the Lakers.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

no offense to the Lakers squad, but I'd rather have the cap space that Mike brings us then anything on the Lakers roster


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'd take smush


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> I'd rathe keep Mike you hater.
> I dont like big white soft big men thanks. We need someone like Kendrick Perkins.
> we need a shot blocker.
> what if toronto traded:
> ...


If I'm trading Charlie Villanueva AND the 5th overall pick, I'm AT LEAST solving one of our positional gaps (PG, C). Green has stated he would never play in Toronto, too.

Mihm isn't just some scrub. He's not ideal, but is a significant improvement from Araujo or Sow. I would personally love to see a trade being worked out for Jeff Foster and filler.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Smush would have to come our way.. He would really fill a need of another athletic wing with great defensive ability..


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

With regard to this scenario, it is absolutely essential that Luke Walton come back to TO in any deal for Mike James. Why hasn't anyone mentioned Walton?

Kwame Brown is overrated. Smush Parker isn't the solution. At least Walton can pass, plays hard, and has a basketball IQ off the charts. If James wants to go to the Lakers, the Raptos need Walton coming back.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> Mike James, CV3, 5th overall pick
> for
> Gerald Green, Al Jefferson, Wallyworld, Dan Dickau?


Seriously, you need to stop proposing trades.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

narrator said:


> Seriously, you need to stop proposing trades.


rep'd


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

narrator said:


> With regard to this scenario, it is absolutely essential that Luke Walton come back to TO in any deal for Mike James. Why hasn't anyone mentioned Walton?
> 
> Kwame Brown is overrated. Smush Parker isn't the solution. At least Walton can pass, plays hard, and has a basketball IQ off the charts. If James wants to go to the Lakers, the Raptos need Walton coming back.




But we are staked at the F, Walton can't play C and I'd rather have mo play the 2.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

> =arrator] With regard to this scenario, it is absolutely essential that Luke Walton come back to TO in any deal for Mike James. Why hasn't anyone mentioned Walton?



I'm with Tron on this one.



TRON said:


> no offense to the Lakers squad, but I'd rather have the cap space that Mike brings us then anything on the Lakers roster


But at the right price I'd rather have Mike James.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

narrator said:


> Seriously, you need to stop proposing trades.


agreed!!!!


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> But we are staked at the F, Walton can't play C and I'd rather have mo play the 2.


This is true. I just love the way Walton plays, though, and I think he would thrive with a finisher like Bosh. His passing and basketball IQ are way up there and, even if it creates even more of a logjam at 3, I'd love to see him on the Raptors.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I like Walton, reminds me of myself on the court.. but I don't think he fits in our lineup right now.. I'd take Smush or Kwame over him in a second..


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

narrator said:


> This is true. I just love the way Walton plays, though, and I think he would thrive with a finisher like Bosh. His passing and basketball IQ are way up there and, even if it creates even more of a logjam at 3, I'd love to see him on the Raptors.


Ive seen walton make too many mistakes in close games. Plus he cant stick open shoots. Ill pass.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

S&T

Toronto sends
James
Aruaja
5th pick

LA Lakers send
Parker
Bynum
Mihm

?????


----------



## Team Mao (Dec 17, 2005)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> S&T
> 
> Toronto sends
> James
> ...


I would feel better about taking O'Bryant with the 5th than trading it for Bynum.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

adhir1 said:


> HELLLL NO!!!!!! I dont want that 4 fingered little piece of **** on our team....


gerald green is gonna be GREAT. I MEAN GREAT. youre just a freak hater


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> S&T
> 
> Toronto sends
> James
> ...


*I* should stop proposing trades?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> gerald green is gonna be GREAT. I MEAN GREAT. youre just a freak hater


Green does'nt ewan to play in Canada, he refused to work out for us last year and after we took Charlie his family table was all happy.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> *I* should stop proposing trades?





hahahahahaha, yeah, there is no way Lakers would do it.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> gerald green is gonna be GREAT. I MEAN GREAT. youre just a freak hater


maybe u dont remember last year with Green sayign he wont play in Canada, and clapping the first and second tiem toronto past on him. and how do you know that he is going to be great, what has he shown you in the limited time hes played? and playing in Boston nonetheless?


----------

